# MTD 5/24 auger hitting gearbox



## Python33 (Oct 18, 2021)

Helping my 70 yr old neighbor with his model 31ae6bhe718, MTD 5/24, we pulled auger assembly to drill out broken frozen shear pins, after reassembling careful to put LH/RH correctly, the RH inner auger blade is hitting the gearbox. Likely RH inner auger blade is bent as the LH appears to mesh nicely. Just looking for confirmation so my neighbor does not think I put it together incorrectly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, if it was not hitting when you got it, and it is hitting when you handed it back, then yes, something is either bent or not installed properly.

Is that one of those units with the nylon spacers on the auger shaft, in-between the auger blades/ribbons.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

As mentioned did all of the #31's and #33's get put back?
Those baby augers from MTD are very easy to bend back into shape if it is bent wrong.
Also the appearance from the front should be ////O\\\\


----------



## Python33 (Oct 18, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Well, if it was not hitting when you got it, and it is hitting when you handed it back, then yes, something is either bent or not installed properly.
> 
> Is that one of those units with the nylon spacers on the auger shaft, in-between the auger blades/ribbons.


Thank you for your response, did not check as augers were loose since sheer pins were out/broken. Spacers are all in properly, we took photos and had the manual. Neighbor does not see well, likely hit some ice chunks at the end of the driveway.


----------



## Python33 (Oct 18, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> As mentioned did all of the #31's and #33's get put back?
> Those baby augers from MTD are very easy to bend back into shape if it is bent wrong.
> Also the appearance from the front should be ////O\\\\
> 
> View attachment 181569


Thank you for your kind and helpful response. They are likely bent, I was hoping for someone to confirm this, I will bend them back into shape and call it good.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Python33 said:


> Thank you for your kind and helpful response. They are likely bent, I was hoping for someone to confirm this, I will bend them back into shape and call it good.


You should have posted a few pictures of it.
Someone might see something from looking at them.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it should be pretty obvious if they are bent. if it is this style the center of the auger will have a sharp bend in the center like the 1 side of this if it is bent. if i straighten one of these i usually also tap the center back to hopefully help give it some strength back. also make sure you are not missing the bushings out of the center. they are easily over looked or destroyed if you took heat to the augers to get old shear pins out.


----------



## Python33 (Oct 18, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> it should be pretty obvious if they are bent. if it is this style the center of the auger will have a sharp bend in the center like the 1 side of this if it is bent. if i straighten one of these i usually also tap the center back to hopefully help give it some strength back. also make sure you are not missing the bushings out of the center. they are easily over looked or destroyed if you took heat to the augers to get old shear pins out.


Thank you for your helpful response. I did verify all bushings are present, in good shape and installed properly, also we did not use heat. Again, thank you for your helpful response and advice on how to bend them back into shape.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You should have checked other things too. Grease, oil, belt. Etc. Drop the pan and look at the friction plate and wheel, and grease. Etc.
Sounds like the machine didn't get much TLC? Just gas and go?
Needs a good going over.


----------



## Python33 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks all for kind words and help. Issue was simply bent augers on the RH , pulled them back off and put them on the ground and lightly stepped on each auger to get the shape back until they meshed nicely like the LH side did.


----------

